# Hello everyone



## 346745

Stumbled across this site while looking for some marital advice. Seemed interesting. I’m soon 60 yrs old, been married 26. As you know, marriage is like a shark: has to keep moving to stay alive. So maybe I get advice on that here.


----------



## C.C. says ...

Hi.  Welcome


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Welcome, what are the issues?


----------



## Spicy

Welcome to TAM. Tell us about your situation and we will try to help. We’ve got a lot great people here.


----------



## Nailhead

Welcome! 26 years married here. Yes, it takes some work but it has been most rewarding for us both. What is going on in your world?


----------



## 346745

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Welcome, what are the issues?


Nothing than the usual, sex and money, too little of either, LOL


----------



## 346745

C.C. says ... said:


> Hi.  Welcome


Thanks


----------



## 346745

Spicy said:


> Welcome to TAM. Tell us about your situation and we will try to help. We’ve got a lot great people here.


nothing major just yet. but good to know


----------



## 346745

Nailhead said:


> Welcome! 26 years married here. Yes, it takes some work but it has been most rewarding for us both. What is going on in your world?


Muddling through as we all are


----------



## Nailhead

Longtime Hubby said:


> Muddling through as we all are


My W and I are doing much better than muddling through. What has got you muddling?


----------



## 346745

Nailhead said:


> My W and I are doing much better than muddling through. What has got you muddling?


What else? Pandemic


----------



## Nailhead

Longtime Hubby said:


> What else? Pandemic


Sorry to hear. What specifically about the pandemic is making a mess of things?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Longtime Hubby said:


> What else? Pandemic


How specifically is the Pandemic messing up your M?


----------

